

Ask HN: Record Yourself Coding Link - DivisibleByZero

I remember seeing a link come through on a very nice site for recording yourself developing and sharing.  I remember it got a nice chunk of votes; however, I can't find it through searching. Does anyone have a link?
======
travisglines
<http://codestre.am/> ?

------
init0
<http://ascii.io/> ?

~~~
DivisibleByZero
Not the same one I was looking for, but this one looks even better.

